# Alzimmkennels



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has heard of this breeder in Ohio?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

What exactly is --pulled directly from their website..
Current Licensed Veterinarian Health Clearances: Heart, Lungs, Eyes, Hips/Elbows, All Normal

They use the same sire for all their females, do not see a single title, do other breeds..cant tell exactly how old they are but having a feeling bred TJ too young..too many red flags from what I am seeing.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you for getting back to me. I am trying to go visit their farm and appreciate the feedback so I will know what to ask. Thanks again!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It sounds like you need to take a quick look at the thread on clearances and what they should like because it sure sounds like they just have their vet do "clearances." 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/71378-what-clearances-look-like.html

Hips and elbows have to be sent to OFA (or PennHip for hips), and you can see what the certificates look like in that thread. Eyes must be cleared annually by a veterinary opthamologist and hearts by a veterinary cardiologist. Never heard of a clearance for lungs 

A quick check of OFA does not show any clearances listed for Kyler.

There are a lot of good breeders in and near Ohio (Jennifer K at Shilo, for example) and you may want to check them out first.

If things like clearances are not in order, I usually advise people not to go visit because all Golden puppies are cute and can be hard to resist!


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Linda, I had no clue clearances needed to be sent away so I appreciate that link. I am very new at this and have just begun looking so all the info is a great help! The puppies aren't born yet I was just gonna go check out the parents and condition of the kennels, but you all have definitely got me thinking.


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

*Do not buy from this breeder (alzimm kennels)*

Hello, 

We have two dogs from this breeder. A two year old male named Bo and a 10 month old Dakota. 

We just took Dakota to the vet as she was limping on her right back leg. We got xrays and were directed to go see a specialist for hip dysplasia!!!! After meeting with the surgeon it was confirmed that she has hip dysplasia (severe) in both hips and will need surgery soon. 4900 per hip!!!. 

We called Vicki and asked her why a dog this young would have hip dysplasia? We told her that hip dysplasia is GENETIC and that this is not cause by environmental issues. We asked her to refund us the cost of the dog but she refused. She said that you shouldn't spend that much on a dog...These two dogs are a part of my family, something she doesnt understand. She doesn't see her dogs as family (only as $$$$$). Go figure. She said she would give us a new dog but not a refund. This is the last time i will ever deal with a breeder like her. She has not "hip" guarantee in her dogs...FALSE ADVERTISING.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hip issues can be compounded by environment issues and exercise, weight, as well as genetics. 

First off, did both parents have verifiable hip and elbow certifications from Orthopedic Foundation for Animals? That is a good starting point when looking for a golden puppy. I do not know this breeder or kennel but something to be aware of.

Please get a second opinion on the hips. Lonnie Davis of Troy Animal Hospital does excellent hip xrays. Positioning is key to diagnosing and grading hip dysplasia.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Mbaiko, I would inquire about puppy lemon laws (yes, some states do have them) in your state. I believe they apply to dogs less than one year of age who develop a serious medical condition that can be traced back to the breeder (I would think genetics would count). In CA I think the Seller has to pay 1.5 times the purchase price for these dogs if the owner decides to keep it, but I'm not aware if current law has changed or not. Anyhow it would be worth looking into.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

After all the posts about this kennel, I went and looked...
who in the world would consider a breeder who breeds not only all their bitches to the same dog, but also to the German Shepherds they own? Golden Sheps? Crazy. 
I too read their clearances as done by their vet. Not clearances, just a vet who is probably not aware their own integrity is being impaired by their client.


----------



## AzimKev (Apr 27, 2015)

MBaiko said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have two dogs from this breeder. A two year old male named Bo and a 10 month old Dakota.
> 
> ...


First of all, you were NOT refused a refund. You were asked to fulfill a very simple and reasonable request, which was to send us vet documentation and x-rays so that we could see them before making a decision. Do you honestly expect someone to simply send you a refund based on your word alone that there's a problem? Considering you never sent the requested documentation, and chose to spam this forum instead, it's blatantly obvious that you're the one who is refusing to work with us.

Hip dysplaysia is not a purely genetic issue, as CarolinaCasey already pointed out (after your wife was told such on the phone the other day when the request for X-Rays and such was originally requested). Also, certain conditions may sometimes be mistaken for hip dysplasia, such as panosteitis, which is painful and can cause dogs to limp and not want to move around a whole lot. This is why we request x-rays and other vet documentation BEFORE offering a refund.



> She doesn't see her dogs as family (only as $$$$$). Go figure.


That is just insulting and you know it. Your wife called us and acted as if your puppy was so dysplastic that they couldn't walk, and needed immediate surgery to correct a severe issue. Under that context, spending nearly $10,000 to extend a dog's suffering is, in our opinion, far more cruel than if you were to simply put the dog to sleep.

Alternatively, you make this post and state that your dog was merely limping, and not in the condition we were lead to believe over the phone. Which one is it?

Your family has adopted _FOUR_ of our puppies. Your father has two, and now you have two. We were good enough for your family to return to us _THREE_ times after the first. And instead of working with us to resolve the issue, you decide to act like a raving lunatic on a public forum instead? 

Not to mention, we received a very interesting email today... which Hotmail identified as coming from you, but is signed in the name of your brother, Matt.










So, either this email is genuine, and your family is looking to adopt a 5th puppy from us (I highly doubt it), or you're playing some other game. 



MBaiko said:


> dont buy, hip issues.





MBaiko said:


> do not buy from alzimm kennels





MBaiko said:


> alzimm kennels are the worst do not buy





MBaiko said:


> Alzimm kennels are bad.
> 
> No guarantees





MBaiko said:


> Alzimm kennels are liars, dogs have a history of hip issues





MBaiko said:


> Alzimm kennels bad lineage


A bit of life advice...

Throwing a temper tantrum is not a very good way of resolving circumstances in ways that are favorable for you. Most people are far less willing to work with those that resort to libel as opposed to constructive communication.



> Mbaiko, I would inquire about puppy lemon laws (yes, some states do have them) in your state. I believe they apply to dogs less than one year of age who develop a serious medical condition that can be traced back to the breeder (I would think genetics would count). In CA I think the Seller has to pay 1.5 times the purchase price for these dogs if the owner decides to keep it, but I'm not aware if current law has changed or not. Anyhow it would be worth looking into.


There are no such laws in Ohio, unfortunately. Though they are currently petitioning for them to be enacted, which would be a good thing. Though they would not help in a situation where someone refuses to even provide documentation supporting their own assertions anyway.



> After all the posts about this kennel, I went and looked...
> who in the world would consider a breeder who breeds not only all their bitches to the same dog, but also to the German Shepherds they own? Golden Sheps? Crazy.
> I too read their clearances as done by their vet. Not clearances, just a vet who is probably not aware their own integrity is being impaired by their client.


You are well within your rights to form whatever opinion you wish, just remember that those opinions are your own, and likely inaccurate without possessing all relevant facts.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Prism Goldens said:


> After all the posts about this kennel, I went and looked...
> who in the world would consider a breeder who breeds not only all their bitches to the same dog, but also to the German Shepherds they own? Golden Sheps? Crazy.
> I too read their clearances as done by their vet. Not clearances, just a vet who is probably not aware their own integrity is being impaired by their client.


I agree 100%. I don't think any responsible breeder would ever mix any two different breeds together purposefully, in my opinion that is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Imagine the cancer in a German Shepard and golden who are bred together. These two have such a high rate of hemo I don't want to think of how high the risk is when breeding them together. We got chloe from a byb breeder but never would of got a puppy from a place like this. It's a puppy mill.


----------



## AzimKev (Apr 27, 2015)

GoldenSkies said:


> I agree 100%. I don't think any responsible breeder would ever mix any two different breeds together purposefully, in my opinion that is wrong on so many levels.





Cpc1972 said:


> Imagine the cancer in a German Shepard and golden who are bred together. These two have such a high rate of hemo I don't want to think of how high the risk is when breeding them together. We got chloe from a byb breeder but never would of got a puppy from a place like this. It's a puppy mill.


I suggest you educate yourselves on crossbreeding. As well as the definition of a puppy mill, because that is obviously one area in which your knowledge appears to be lacking.

You're all certainly free to prefer purebred dogs over crossbred dogs, but as I stated before, these are merely your opinions and preferences. 

If someone does not wish to adopt a crossbred dog, that is their prerogative, though in many instances, the demand for them outweighs the opinions of... purists.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

AzimKev said:


> I suggest you educate yourselves on crossbreeding. As well as the definition of a puppy mill, because that is obviously one area in which your knowledge appears to be lacking.
> 
> You're all certainly free to prefer purebred dogs over crossbred dogs, but as I stated before, these are merely your opinions and preferences.
> 
> If someone does not wish to adopt a crossbred dog, that is their prerogative, though in many instances, the demand for them outweighs the opinions of... purists.


I do not prefer purebred dogs over crossbred dogs. I believe all dogs are blessings and deserve to be treated equally. I would be happy to rescue either. 
However when it comes to breeding I do know that here in Canada the Golden Retriever Club has a code of ethics for all it's breeders... which states a) the breeder must ensure that all breeding is carried out with the Canadian Kennel Club breed standard in mind and b) The breeder uses only healthy adult dogs and bitches of at least 18 months of age that are physically and mentally sound.
If you were to breed two different breeds together here then you would be going against the code of ethics. 
In my opinion a responsible breeder would breed to improve the structure and temperament of both Golden Retrievers and German Shepherds separately. Moreover, if there are people who are interested in crossbred dogs I believe a responsible breeder would refer them over to rescue organizations which are often filled with cross bred dogs rather than making money on selling them cross bred puppies.

This is my opinion, I am in no way trying to offend you. I just very strongly believe that all dogs deserve to go to good homes and I also strongly support responsible breeders who follow the code of ethics for their breed.


----------



## AzimKev (Apr 27, 2015)

GoldenSkies said:


> I do not prefer purebred dogs over crossbred dogs. I believe all dogs are blessings and deserve to be treated equally. I would be happy to rescue either.
> However when it comes to breeding I do know that here in Canada the Golden Retriever Club has a code of ethics for all it's breeders... which states a) the breeder must ensure that all breeding is carried out with the Canadian Kennel Club breed standard in mind and b) The breeder uses only healthy adult dogs and bitches of at least 18 months of age that are physically and mentally sound.
> If you were to breed two different breeds together here then you would be going against the code of ethics.
> In my opinion a responsible breeder would breed to improve the structure and temperament of both Golden Retrievers and German Shepherds separately. Moreover, if there are people who are interested in crossbred dogs I believe a responsible breeder would refer them over to rescue organizations which are often filled with cross bred dogs rather than making money on selling them cross bred puppies.
> ...


Thank you for at least being willing to share where your opinion comes from, rather than simply stating it as fact and moving on. It's appreciated.

That being said, all current domesticated dogs come from a history of what some may call "unethical" breeding. If someone had told Majoribanks back in the 1800s that he should only breed Tweed Water Spaniels to other Tweed Water Spaniels, then the Golden Retrievers we all love so much likely wouldn't exist today... much like the Tweed Water Spaniel.

Don't even get me started on the in-breeding required to set the lines...



> I just very strongly believe that all dogs deserve to go to good homes


On this, we agree.

On the so-called "ethics" that allow breeds like Pugs and Bulldogs, with the monumental list of health issues they suffer, to exist... we obviously do not. A lot of time and effort is spent in an attempt to provide healthy family pets for those who adopt from us, and that means avoiding things such as in-breeding and paying careful attention to lineage. Others can scoff at that if they wish, but consider asking the next Pug or Bulldog you meet what they think of their status as a pure, "ethically-bred" dog.

One final thought...

There have been two people on this forum who have complained about us who have actually visited. Both of them saw fit to adopt multiple puppies from us as well. I think that speaks for itself.

Have a good day.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I wouldn't waste my time visiting a kennel where the bare minimum health clearances as recommended by the breed's parent club were not being performed. I do believe you also have another puppy purchaser on this forum where the pup has hip dysplasia. I do hope you get all of the dogs your breeding the recommend clearances--not fair to the puppy or its family not to do your part as a breeder.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'll also agree that I consider you a puppy mill. You're large enough that your kennels are inspected by the AKC, correct? And you're breeding to fill a "demand," as you put it in your previous post. Just like all puppy mills, you breed you supply the demand for puppies and make a profit doing so.


----------



## AzimKev (Apr 27, 2015)

SheetsSM said:


> I wouldn't waste my time visiting a kennel where the bare minimum health clearances as recommended by the breed's parent club were not being performed. I do believe you also have another puppy purchaser on this forum where the pup has hip dysplasia. I do hope you get all of the dogs your breeding the recommend clearances--not fair to the puppy or its family not to do your part as a breeder.


Yes. _One_ other complaint, from a history of breeding GSDs and Goldens for nearly ten years.

Neither of those complaints had all of their facts straight, either, which is my purpose here.



ArchersMom said:


> I'll also agree that I consider you a puppy mill. You're large enough that your kennels are inspected by the AKC, correct? And you're breeding to fill a "demand," as you put it in your previous post. Just like all puppy mills, you breed you supply the demand for puppies and make a profit doing so.


You can consider us whatever you wish, but don't take my words out of context. We "supply" the demand for healthy, family pets. 

Our dogs are raised based on the health of the parents and their puppies, as well as their disposition, providing the best quality pets for loving families that we can. Every bit of "profit", as you call it, that we make is spent on the care and maintenance of our dogs and facilities. Our adults have custom indoor and outdoor kennel runs that far exceed the standards set by the AKC, and our puppies are raised right inside our home.

To compare us to the kinds of people that leave dogs in cramped cages their whole lives, where they rarely interact with human beings, are never bathed, are forced to rot in their own squalor and filth, never see a vet, never see the people who purchase their puppies, are emaciated and malnourished, based on the fact that we have crossbred our dogs (twice... in nearly 10 years), or based on the fact that we haven't sent a few x-rays away to be arbitrarily graded (which we never claimed to do in the first place), and choose to place our trust in our extremely capable vet, is simply an opinion born of your own biased ignorance.

I know that I'm speaking in a vacuum here. You're all set in your beliefs, and there's nothing I can say that will change your mind. My intentions here are to set the record straight for those who will listen to reason, not those that only want to assert their stubborn opinions upon others.

And with that, I take my leave. There is nothing more I can say that would not simply be reiteration, and I see no reason to repeat myself to those that refuse to see reality.

G'day.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

AzimKev, do your breeding dogs have hip and elbow clearances from the OFA (or PennHip for hips) and eye and heart clearances? If not how can you ensure that you are breeding pups with the greatest chance to live healthy long lives?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

You seem to scoff at health clearances but then speak about getting them accomplished & then charging more for the pups. 

It's sad that there is a great big golden world out there that would be more than willing to help you improve your practices, but you seem content to live & breed within your own bubble, cutting yourself off from a wealth of research & support.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

If you cared at all about the health of the puppies you produce you would have your breeding dogs' hearts examined by a cardiologist, their eyes examined annually by an opthamologist, and hips and elbows examined by a team of orthopedists (via the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals). That would be a worthwhile investment for your profits. Your pet vet is not qualified to fill any - never mind ALL - of those roles. Until you can stand up and do the bare minimum to breed ethically, you are correct that your protestations will fall on deaf ears. 

Julie and the boys


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm still pondering on Alz's assertion that pano mimics HD... with no clearances I would not assume limping was from pano. I'd figure it was HD, ED, FCP,OCD or one of the dysplasia family of diseases. Pano is really quite easy to diagnose and I would think it highly unlikely any veterinarian would mix it up with HD. 
To the OP I am very sorry you are going through this. I hope that your 'breeder' will give your money back and help you fund the bills for the dog. It's your choice whether to do surgery or not and certainly the cost of the dog refunded would help you with what will be expensive surgery. 
To the 'breeder'- consider that this family has bought several dogs from you. It's the cost of good will to refund them- and since your vet is a board cert'd ortho, repro, opthal, and cardio, he/she can tell you it is HD when they send you a digital view of the films. Unless you don't want your vet to know you're producing issues... in any case, you should do the right thing for them. And start today doing the right thing for your dogs and future puppy buyers- not everyone can afford to spend ten thousand dollars on a puppy repairing genetic damage you caused by breeding dogs you have not gotten minimum clearances on. Get them. It's not a promise they won't ever produce issues, but it's a hell of a lot better than a pet vet giving an aok on breeding stock. And gives YOU some legitimacy.
edit: Breeding dogs is a RESPONSIBILITY- you are responsible to your breeding animals, responsible to the puppies you produce to give them every chance to live long and healthy lives, to the people who trust you to do what you should and give you money for the puppies they treasure as family members. Selling puppies to a 'market' is not like selling crafts- you are responsible. To all parties. You, and no one else. 
And on your other point- when you start crossbreeding dogs that you use for your own good use and the use of your fellow Lords, and don't sell the puppies to people but instead put them to the job you bred them for on your estate, then you can put yourself in the same class as any of the breed developers. Mixing two random breeds for pets is not what Tweedmouth was doing.


----------



## house79 (Apr 27, 2015)

Following this post....


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

*Alzimm Kennels Puppy XRAY*

Here is a radiograph showing Dakota's Hips....you guys being the experts on all things dogs go ahead diagnose this for me.


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

*Dakota*

I failed to mention that when we first picked up Dakota from Alzimm Vicki had mentioned to keep an eye on her hips because she way laying down in awkward positions... I should have taken this as a warning sign right off the bat. But what kind of breeder in their right mind would even sell a puppy they knew had or will have hip issues, let alone breed dogs that don't have OFA clearances. 

Their website is also misleading see below about "written hip guarantees"


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

*More info on Alzimm Website*

More info i pulled from their site. You can see more at Litter Details


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yikes. Xray sure doesn't paint a pretty picture. That's textbook severe hip dysplasia. If Alzimmkennels didn't OFA their breeding stock before now, this is a big wake up call that it's time to start doing that. Severe hips like this don't pop up out of nowhere when you have generations of OFA'd hips.


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

For all following this thread...

Dr. Barnhart @ MedVet Columbus performed Total Hip Replacement this morning on Dakota. I just received a call from him that the surgery went well and that she is in recovery now. I will keep everyone updated on her rehab progress. Thank you for all the well wishes. 

Kind Regards,
Mike B.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am not a vet but I can tell that is severe hip displaysia.


----------



## house79 (Apr 27, 2015)

MBAIKO - I'm sorry you are going through this with your pup. I would have a few questions....First and foremost, I do hope you get a second opinion from another Veterinarian, and don't only go off of one opinion. This is speaking from experience. I had one Veterinarian that only was looking at making money, so of course they suggested surgery and lots of other costly tests. After getting a second opinion, is what not only saved my dog, but also saved my wallet. I would not have gone through any surgery procedures this quickly without a second opinion. 

It's my opinion that this is a VERY young age to have X-rays, and it can easily be misread.

I would also ask, is your pup spayed or neutered? If so, this could contribute to the cause of your pups growth and hormones causing the pain. 

As for issues with your breeder, did you not have a contract? I would think any responsible breeder would have a written contract at the time of purchase, so if they are not abiding by that contract then you have every right to fight that. On the other hand, if you did not follow the contract yourself then shame on you. From a legal standpoint, you may want to be cautious what you say on a public forum, as it can not only help your cause but it can easily be used against you. From what I have read, I would think your breeder could easily have a lawsuit against you for Defamation of character or slander - in my opinion. 

In regards to the comments of cross breeding - I do prefer pure bred dogs, however there must be high demand when it comes to cross breeding since so many people are willing to pay very high prices for some of these (i.e. Labra Doodles, Golden Doodles, Yorkie Poo, and so on). Everyone has different opinions regarding this issue, so I would answer to each their own. If people are searching for these cross breeds, who are we to tell a breeder to not breed?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

There is no second opinion needed, IMO. That is classic, textbook severe hip dysplasia. Any decent, educated breeder could take one look at it and understand that. The dog is 10 months old, again, textbook timeframe for symptoms of severe CHD to manifest themselves. The positioning of the radiograph is excellent, no need to re-do.

MBaiko -- back in my rescue group days I fostered/rehabbed two different golden puppies through TPO (triple pelvic osteotomy) surgery to correct their severe hip dysplasia. Both were roughly the same age as your pup and did AMAZING after the surgery. In both cases their breeders were notified (they came to the rescue group with papers) and in both cases the idiot breeders denied everything and offered up excuses like the puppy was too young to diagnose hip dysplasia (roll eyes here). GOOD breeders make things right when bad stuff happens, bad breeders deny and place blame elsewhere. Sorry you're going through this but please know there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Your pup will recover and be happy and active and live a full life. You will probably not get a penny from this breeder but hopefully the full value of this experience will be in your education about buying from a responsible breeder, that you can share with others, and hopefully the breeder decides to take a good long look at their breeding practices and take the simple steps to drastically improve it. As you can see, cutting corners doesn't save you any money or hassle. It just creates heartaches for the dogs and your puppy buyers. 

To house79 regarding purposefully creating mixed breeds. It's called having ethics and standards. There are millions of mixed breeds on death row at shelters everywhere that need homes, so why are you creating more. To make a few bucks? Well you could go sell drugs to kids too, that'll make you some money, and who's to tell you not to?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MBaiko said:


> For all following this thread...
> 
> Dr. Barnhart @ MedVet Columbus performed Total Hip Replacement this morning on Dakota. I just received a call from him that the surgery went well and that she is in recovery now. I will keep everyone updated on her rehab progress. Thank you for all the well wishes.
> 
> ...


I wish her a speedy and smooth recovery, and on to a happy, normal life.


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

We took Dakota to our normal vet on Tuesday of last week where she did xrays and confirmed the hip dysplasia. We then scheduled a visit with the surgeon (specialist) at medvet for saturday where he reviewed the xrays and examined Dakota again. There was no need to get another opinion as this process would have had the same outcome and another $200 for an exam. Also time played a major factor to get Dakota scheduled for surgery as soon as possible, it was tough seeing her in so much pain for the last few days that we had to act.




house79 said:


> MBAIKO - I'm sorry you are going through this with your pup. I would have a few questions....First and foremost, I do hope you get a second opinion from another Veterinarian, and don't only go off of one opinion. This is speaking from experience. I had one Veterinarian that only was looking at making money, so of course they suggested surgery and lots of other costly tests. After getting a second opinion, is what not only saved my dog, but also saved my wallet. I would not have gone through any surgery procedures this quickly without a second opinion.
> 
> It's my opinion that this is a VERY young age to have X-rays, and it can easily be misread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Those are fabulously positioned films! Whoever did them did a great job. And there's no need for a second opinion, your puppy has dysplasia. There's zero room for doubt on that, as the positioning is as nearly perfect as I have ever seen and I have seen I'd guess 1000 or more hip radiographs. 
Alzimm is breeding dogs who should not be bred together again ever. If you know who their vet is, you should send them this film and inform them of the pedigree, as well as tell the vet that their own supposed skill in all things cardio, ortho and ophthalmologic are being used as an excuse to continue breeding animals who not only produce health issues, but that the 'breeder' feels euthanasia after a pet is loved is a better solution to fix THEIR bad judgment in breedings. This just makes me sick. Not every pet person can afford to do what you have, MBaiko, and a large part of what people go to breeders for instead of the petstore is support- which you are not being given because Alzimm doesn't want to refund you. How utterly absurd. 
It is SO easy to just do the right thing, all the time, in every situation- no matter if you want to or not. It'd get to be habit if Alzimm would start practicing. And the first move to practice would be to go get all their breeding animals clearances! So what if they don't pass? At least then A. would know and could stop producing health issues. There's such a thing as right livelihood. This isn't right. It's not just this one dog- it's others as well, as can be evidenced by looking at the archives here.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

I am so sorry!!!! Wishing and praying for your pup to have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

house79 said:


> MBAIKO - I'm sorry you are going through this with your pup. I would have a few questions....First and foremost, I do hope you get a second opinion from another Veterinarian, and don't only go off of one opinion. This is speaking from experience. I had one Veterinarian that only was looking at making money, so of course they suggested surgery and lots of other costly tests. After getting a second opinion, is what not only saved my dog, but also saved my wallet. I would not have gone through any surgery procedures this quickly without a second opinion.


Upon looking at the Xray, it is clearly evident that the pup is Dysplastic. The very shallow sockets and extensive thickening of the femoral heads is unmistakable. 

I would expect that the pup is experiencing some discomfort under the circumstances and something needs to be done. Options would include supplements and NSAIDS (temporary fix), corrective surgery or putting the pup down.


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> Upon looking at the Xray, it is clearly evident that the pup is Dysplastic. The very shallow sockets and extensive thickening of the femoral heads is unmistakable.
> 
> I would expect that the pup is experiencing some discomfort under the circumstances and something needs to be done. Options would include supplements and NSAIDS (temporary fix), corrective surgery or putting the pup down.


She just had surgery this morning and is in recovery now. Thanks


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

House79, my sheltie/chow shelter dog was diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia at just seven months and she had been showing symptoms for several weeks prior. This is not at all too young to be diagnosed, and sadly, it's not like these x-rays are borderline.

MBaiko, good for you for taking such good care of your dog. Wishing you an uneventful and speedy recovery.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Good luck with your pups recovery. I am sure it will have a nice active life. My sister has a lab with two acl surgeries and he runs so fast at 11.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck. Those hips are terrible. Excellent radiographic technique.


----------



## house79 (Apr 27, 2015)

To house79 regarding purposefully creating mixed breeds. It's called having ethics and standards. There are millions of mixed breeds on death row at shelters everywhere that need homes, so why are you creating more. To make a few bucks? Well you could go sell drugs to kids too, that'll make you some money, and who's to tell you not to?[/QUOTE]

WOW, seriously?!? How can you even remotely compare these two? Do you realize you are comparing a LAW and an OPINION? I am a law abiding citizen, so NO, I would not ever consider selling or doing drugs. I am not a dog breeder, neither, so I am not creating more dogs. It may be in your "opinion" that someone cross breeding pets is what you say is not ethical, however I am quite sure many people would disagree with you. How do you think we ended up with the dog breeds we have now? I find your comparison idiotic. If mixing breeds is not ethical, why do so many people recognize these "mixed breeds" and bring them into their homes? I do agree there are way too many dogs in shelters that need homes, but this is not due to responsible breeders that look for loving homes for the dogs they breed, but a cause of irresponsible pet owners.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Recognizing mixed breeds is an opinion. If sometime says "mini labradoodle" I hear mutt. Because there's no such breed and the owner doesn't even know all the breeds mixed in. Cross breeding is unethical because it violates the breed clubs code of ethics. For Goldens, poodles, etc.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I always find it interesting when people join the forum to simply make posts defending poor breeding practices in one thread. It will be interesting to see how many posts these new members make to any other thread or how many new folks will join to post to this tread. I always have to wonder if they are family members or freinds of the breeder. 

The saddest thing is both the breeder and new poster using wording that attacks the intelligence of the other posters. Facts tend to help your argument, verbal attacks and veiled threats rarely change the oppinions of others.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

house79 said:


> How do you think we ended up with the dog breeds we have now?


Most breeds were and are created to fill a functional void -- not to make money. THAT'S the big difference. 



> I find your comparison idiotic. If mixing breeds is not ethical, why do so many people recognize these "mixed breeds" and bring them into their homes? I do agree there are way too many dogs in shelters that need homes, but this is not due to responsible breeders that look for loving homes for the dogs they breed, but a cause of irresponsible pet owners.


Again, that's your opinion. In my opinion, no responsible breeder would purposefully create a mixed breed and sell it. They ARE part of the problem, not the solution. 

I frankly cannot wrap my brain around why anyone would pay good money for a golden retriever-German shepherd mix, unless it was $50 from the shelter to save a life. 

Breeders like Alzimmkennels should spend more time educating themselves on better breeding practices, rather than defending themselves on the internet. If they did the former they wouldn't have to do the latter. It is hard to admit you are wrong and change your habits, but because of your choices, the puppies you are producing are suffering. It's time to grow up and step up and do better.


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

I am simply making aware to other buyers that alzimm kennels is not following breeding best practices, because of this I now have a puppy who has needed extensive surgery that may have been avoided if best practices were followed. I was fooled by their claim that hips were guaranteed, I should have done more research.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

(QUOTE)not ever consider selling or doing drugs. I am not a dog breeder, neither, so I am not creating more dogs. It may be in your "opinion" that someone cross breeding pets is what you say is not ethical, however I am quite sure many people would disagree with you. How do you think we ended up with the dog breeds we have now? I find your comparison idiotic. If mixing breeds is not ethical, why do so many people recognize these "mixed breeds" and bring them into their homes? I do agree there are way too many dogs in shelters that need homes, but this is not due to responsible breeders that look for loving homes for the dogs they breed, but a cause of irresponsible pet owners.[/QUOTE]

IT is because you are NOT a dog breeder of utmost ethics/reputation - not a stud dog owner who cares (as Anney is) that you don't understand the tongue in cheek comparison. For to many of us, they are equally as wrong...because there are no shades of right and wrong, just right- or wrong- and both of these scenarios are WRONG. 
And you should probably reassess your opinion that the dogs in the shelters don't come from breeders JUST LIKE THIS ONE. They do. People who breed mutts, sell them to anyone who will buy them, and then don't take responsibility for what they created. 
Ultimately, a good breeder is always responsible for their puppies. They have contracts that prevent irresponsible owners from ever having the option of dog going to shelter. They will always, at 2,10 or 15 YO, take the dog they brought into the world back.
So, Anney's comment WE all understood. To a person who dedicates themselves to a breed all their lives, they are both crimes whether one is illegal and the other not, or not.


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

*Dakota Recovery (Update)*

Good Evening, 

I wanted to give you all an update on Dakota...She just came from the hospital this afternoon and is doing well. See the pictures below of our sweet baby girl. Thank you everyone for the kind words of support. She will be back to being a little ball of energy in no time.


Regards,
-M


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

She's beautiful. I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is beautiful. Hope you have a speedy recovery Dakota.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Dakota, feel better soon pretty girl!


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a god e-collar/cone? I have one that is pretty big and stiff, she isnt able to move around much. I went to the store and got an inflatable one but she was still able to reach her incision. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Regards,
-M


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I haven't used this BiteNot Collar, but a few members have and said it worked well. 

Amazon.com : BiteNot Collar 6 x 27 : Pet Recovery Collars : Pet Supplies



Dakota is beautiful, wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I once used a rolled up towel pinned around the dog's neck. It was a puppy, and worked pretty well.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

The only luck I have had with collars, are the horrible plastic ones the vet gives us. I bought a $50 soft collar from the pet store and it freaked Murphy out, I think because he couldn't see through it (it was solid black, but a soft material)

Murphy hated the plastic one but, as long as it's not too big, he adjusted. Cones are a pain in the *ss either way! Please keep us posted how Dakota is doing


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

Update.

We have finally gotten into a routine with Dakota. This first week was a bit hectic but things finally calmed down. We got a bigger cage for her so she is more comfortable with the cone on in the cage. At first we thought the hardest part would be taking her to go to the bathroom using the sling all the time but this might be the easiest part about everything. By far the hardest thing is keeping her in the crate all day, we know its for the best but seeing her caged up all day just breaks our hearts. This week she will start taking longer walks (10-15mins). Yesterday it was really nice outside and she would have loved to play fetch, instead we walked her around the yard and just sat by her as she laid in the grass and soaked up some rays (She loved it). That is all for now. Thanks for the continued support. 

So we tried three different cones. (inflatable, comfyCone and the generic plastic one) The clear plastic one has worked best and she seems to be comfortable in it. 

-M


----------



## Pirate Molly (Mar 20, 2015)

Good I am glad things are working for you and Dakota is doing well.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the updates, 
this thread will be here forever, hopefully when someone googles Alzimm they will see the thread and heed the red flags waving. 
hugs to your girl!
edit- you might have the vet's info from them- I would definitely send the super specialist the xrays so they can see what they helped to produce.


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

OK...I'm the other person that got an Alzimm puppy with severe Bilateral Hip Displasia. I contacted the kennel last June (2014) of our findings. Alzimm did say there was one other puppy that they new of that was diagnosed with HD and this was before Mbiako's. So that would make three with HD that we know of. We were advised to put our puppy down and they would give us a new puppy but then did offer to refund our purchase price to be made in payments as they were going through a financial hardship. To date 5-11-15 the only thing we've gotten is a check for $50.00 and a hard time. In fact they emailed me to say they were going to stop payment on the $50 check if i didn't deposit it withing 3 days and then still take the amount off our refund price. "Reggie" had his THR Surgery on 8-12-14 done by The Ohio State University. It was really tough on my wife and I as the surgery and rehab is stressful!! I was promised I would receive our refund balance once she sold some more puppies, I'm thinking that if they read this post we'll never get the balance. Reggie was our 2nd golden from Alzimm's. 











https://www.dropbox.com/s/syzfv31jkxszgif/johns cell photos 31515 1513.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2djkvrxsx4u5xkg/johns cell photos 31515 033.jpg?dl=0


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Forgot this one.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kv51yr4amgb4t2b/johns%20cell%20photos%2031515%201484.JPG?dl=0[/IMG]

having a hard time with this image


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kv51yr4amgb4t2b/johns%20cell%20photos%2031515%201484.JPG?dl=0[/IMG]

copy and paste into your browser, this is the x-ray of the HD


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I wonder how many pups this kennel has sold where people have done what they said and put their puppies to sleep. We have a neighber who had a nine month old Bernese mountain dog and rather then get its hips fixed they put it to sleep. I can't imagine doing this when there is a operation to fix the pup. So you have to charge the credit card. It's to bad people still just think of dogs as just dogs and not family members.


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

putting him down was not even an option to us....yes on the credit card it went. Our Reggie is back to 100%, not a regret in the world about proceeding with the THR.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

This breeder is bad news. The person posting here said the thought it could be pano... really... completely different. And all these puppies they are making are good examples of saving money on the front end and paying on the other. Not that well-bred puppies can't have issues, they can- but it is so much less likely. And good breeders care about their reputation, while this fellow can find new puppy buyers for his line of bs all day long.. because you want to believe him, he seems well spoken, informed.. too bad he is not a truthful person. I'm sorry for your dog, and all the others, and hope that you do get your refund- though I too doubt it. The word of the breeder is obviously very cheap and means nothing to him.
Like I said much earlier, right is right and wrong is wrong- and he is wrong. Doing the right thing is foreign to him. Until he starts doing the right thing even when it is not his first thought, he will continue to produce puppies who are faulty and who cost their owners lots of money they did not intend to invest originally.


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

Seeing that huge incision on Dakota BREAKS MY HEART.  Poor baby.


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

*Update*

Week 3 Begins...

Dakota got her staples out yesterday and is doing well. She is putting more weight on her leg and goes on longer walks now. We had to send our older dog Bo (3yrs old) to the in-laws for a few weeks as to not get Dakota to excited during recovery. This past weekend my wife went down to see Bo and he went crazy (havent seen him in 3 weeks). Bo even ran to the car to look for me  but I couldn't make it because I had to stay back with Dakota. Miss my little nugget Bo.

Regards, 
-M


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Hang in there...the rehab is a long process but is well worth it. Glad to see things are going well.


----------



## SkiSoccerFamily (Jan 9, 2014)

So glad your dog is on the mend! I can't imagine what you are going through and I hope she continues to make a perfect, healthy recovery. 

All the best and please keep up spreading the word.


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Mbiako..in case you missed it, I posted on page 6 of this thread along with some images


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

Awwww....so glad your precious one is doing well. Very sad that Bo has to stay with Grandma and Grandpa, but it is for the best. Hope it won't be long until you are all reunited again soon!!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Did receive the full balance of my refund from Alzimm today 5-13-15.


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

Received my refund from the breeder. Should help to offset some of the cost of the surgery.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I am glad you both got your refunds. It was the right thing for Alzimm to do. I hope he never breeds that pair again, and hope that he gets real clearances on his animals. Maybe while he's doing the right thing he will make an effort in that direction, too!


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

UPDATE, in regards to Alzimm Kennels, I have two goldens I purchased from that kennel. Reggie, now two, was diagnosed at 10 months old with severe bilateral HD and has since received a Total Hip Replacement at Ohio State about a year ago and is now doing great. We also have Mishka, a female and half sister to Reggie who is 4 years old. Mishka was diagnosed today 1-18-16 with Severe Bi-Lateral HD, (the worst case our vet says she's ever seen). This kennel just needs to stop breeding dogs. Allot of heartache and expense goes along with this, of course we will get Mishka's hips replaced, our dogs are like family to us. Speechless!


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh my goodness I'm sorry you're facing this again!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Tahnee GR said:


> If things like clearances are not in order, I usually advise people not to go visit because all Golden puppies are cute and can be hard to resist!



Such awesome advice!!!


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Just absolutely speechless and infuriated about it. Another trip to OSU to get their opinion on it but this doesn't look good, if I could figure out how to post the image of the xrays on here, you could see for yourself. People need to know about this kennel before they get a puppy and possibly go through the same thing. This is 4 dogs now that I am aware of with HD from there.


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

I knew NOTHING about OFA during our puppy purchases...yea they were cute and fluffy


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Prism Goldens said:


> After all the posts about this kennel, I went and looked...
> who in the world would consider a breeder who breeds not only all their bitches to the same dog, but also to the German Shepherds they own? Golden Sheps? Crazy.
> I too read their clearances as done by their vet. Not clearances, just a vet who is probably not aware their own integrity is being impaired by their client.


I thought it bears repeating. 
I'm sorry for everyone dealing with their precious dogs' hips..
I would be interested in knowing, what appealed to you (as buyers) when you looked at their breeding program - did you just believe them about their vet's ability to assess their elbows, hips, hearts and eyes or was it something you didn't know you should be concerned about? I truly do want to know, because it always befuddles me when people even entertain conversations with this sort of breeder, and I'm not asking in any sarcastic way- I just don't understand how these folks keep selling puppies so you can help me with that. I hope the dogs involved all recover and your checking account does too, and I am sorry you and your dogs are having to deal with these painful conditions.


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

We honestly thought it was on the up and up. It was a small family farm setting and the owner seemed very conscientious about her puppies. We really didn't know anything about HD, OFA or anything like that. We purchased our first pup and was very happy then we purchased our second and learned about HD. Who would have thought our other golden would then display symptoms and actually have it. We knew that goldens sometimes had hip problems and were prone to cancer but did not have any further knowledge on these topics. This kennel was within an hour of our home which also made it convenient. The website that had referrals and looked legit. I think I just posted an image of the hips.


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Hopefully it posted this time


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I can tell you as a vet, sometime breeder, and competitor with golden retrievers, that many people are guided by their hearts when they go to see a litter of pups. I have given clients all of the info and questions to ask the breeder, yet, all of that gets thrown away once they see the pups. I even had a long time client call me up about a local "breeder". She was drawn to the breeding as her last golden's sire was the grandsire to this litter. I gave her my opinion: that the breeder breeds just to make money. Only clearances on the immediate parents, never current eye clearances, no titles...and I heard anecdotely that the sire of the litter was dog aggressive and produced it...I could go on and on. It turned out that she had already purchased the dog and wanted to hear what I would say without knowing that. And she knew better. As I said, sometimes our heart makes the decision and it is not the common sense decision. She stopped coming to me for awhile because of what I had said about the breeder. Said breeder also breeds "English cremes".


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

*Mishka xray*

I noticed John was having trouble uploading a picture of the xray. Here is a copy that he had sent me earlier in the week.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my, I don't think I have seen such awful hips before! I can't even imagine the pain.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Okay- that one is officially the worst I have ever seen. Tops my Booty (bitch I bought without considering her pedigree BadRobin, DumbMoveRobin!) who was previously for years the worst I'd ever seen. I am so sorry for this animal- it must be horribly painful...


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for re-posting the X-ray Mike...We will take Mishka to Ohio State University, Monday February 1st. for yet another X-ray and consultation. That is where Reggie, (Mishka's half brother) was treated for his HD. We really just cant believe this is happening again.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I had the same reaction as Tahnee...oh my. Lucky dogs to have you as an owner. Best of luck.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

That poor thing with those hips...I am so glad this puppy ended up with such dedicated owners, thank you for sharing the photo.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Poor Babies. Thank you for being such a dedicated parent to these poor pups....This forum has been wonderful in terms of highlighting all the good/bad breeders out there. The silver lining is that (hopefully) you will now help so many families in the future steer clear of this breeder and take their research of breeding practices seriously!


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Does anyone understand the OFA hip application procedures/guidelines. Can I report my dogs conditions to OFA ? Then this information would be in their database and if an application for clearance is made for a relative they would have this information to base a decision on.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You could send your dogs' films in for evaluation- be certain to sign the space that allows results to be published if failing...which we know they will.


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Reggie and Mishka: Reggie (on right) got his THR at Ohio State in August of 2014. It appears that Mishka is next, we'll find out after next Monday.


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes it is confirmed by Ohio State that my female golden "Mishka", will need surgery to correct her severe bi-lateral hip displasia. Here we go again! We are speechless.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry. So very sorry. It's one thing when there are all the reassurances in place and you have to chalk it up to environment, altogether another when they are not.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

I am so sorry....I can't believe you have to go through this again. Those sweet peas are so lucky to have you!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear this


----------



## johnluce (Sep 7, 2014)

thanks, I has OSU send the Xrays to OFA, (yes they failed, severe) so now there is some documentation for others to possibly find if researching this pedigree.


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

I am so sorry.  Even more infuriating when you read "Great Hips" on their home page:

Looking for "Just a Pet" ?
Quality comes only with a price. If you are looking for True World Class, Loyalty, Great Hips, Good Health, Intelligence, Excellent Temperament, Breed Standard, Personal Protection, Your Child's best Friend, Companionship, Life time breeder support, good puppy socialization along with the added benefit of good looks, then our German Shepherds are for you. 
The same goes for our Goldens minus the Protection of course.
And then, there's the Golden Sheps ..............


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I am so sorry, very sad situation to be in again. Those goldens are so lucky to have you as owners though, and I'm sure you have been blessed by having them in your lives as well as they seem so dearly loved by you. As for the "breeders" (if you can call them that),...wow, just wow. Hope this thread saves someone else from heartache.


----------

